# It's Official ....



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

it's twins.

Carol(gavin) was admitted through the 6 feet of snow to a hopical in Glasgow and she is having two of them.

They are due any day now and she has been having mega doses of morphine or some other delightful concoction she has made up herself no doubt.

Now this has come as a complete surprise as considering she going down hill fast in the age dept and the fact that she had no idea she had them until a couple of weeks ago when she was admitted under false gynaecological problems.

She is all at 6's and 7's as she does not know what to call them so answers on a postage stamp or if you are very clever on here will do!

She is in considerable pain at the mo and is unable to post or view so will relay it to her via text.

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Errr Greenie She has 2 kidneys and they are playing up have you blown this story up out of all unthruths.

Send carol my love bless her and if she has got twins tell her to tell us how she did that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I know its Xmas but thats a bit of a tall xmas story ----you will be telling us next the 3 wisemen call---er Gerald Dabs and Frank get ready for a journey.
The rest we can be the sheep and nuke the shepherd boy.
Russel do you want to be the star :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :smilecolros: 
Get well soon Carol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wish her the best from all of us, we will look forward to hearing how things progress and eventually all about the newbies.  8O

At least she is somewhere warm and dry and is not stuck on a road halfway to anywhere and twice as far to anywhere else! 

As regards names, there are so many possibilities and of course, with no clues as to their colour preference it makes it much harder! But I am sure some great names will be forthcoming - this is a great resource for all sorts of information and suggestions! :lol:

Reading Mavis's post earlier it sounds like I am the unknowing victim of a large wind-up or two so we will have to see what happens!

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Doh ok ok have been sussed! yes its kidney stones. But she does want to name em and apparently she has two of them that she can pass Gulp herself.

Thought would liven up the forum.... not likely then!

LOL @ 3 wise men!


Greenie :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Just been chatting via t'interweb and she is still in pain but the stones appear to be on the move. 
Poor Gavin is having to walk in to visit since the car is stuck solid.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh the pain and oh even more pain.

I do hope she gets on ok, had one myself 10 years ago and words don't do the pain justice!! She has my real sympathies on this one.

Get well soon, in time for christmas!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I understand kidney stones are extremely painful! Hope Carol get's better soon!

Tsk Tsk Greenie....I almost fell for it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

She is probably to tight to pass them --she never parts with anything.

Lots of water then and float them out.

greenie you couldnt get away with it as everyone would be knitting bootees 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about....Rocky and Gem?

Poor old Carol good luck with whatever they do to you.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Tsk, more attention seeking - she is competing with Russell's sore dangly bits now :lol: Who's gonna win!

My friend had kidney stones - did a homemade homeopathic remedy which involved drinking gallons of olive oil - she passed 5 stones which she caught in her son's fishing net 8O 

Please pass on my best wishes - what hospital in Glasgow is she in?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Erm the big one where she works is that Airdrie united or something like that.

5 gallons of olive oil? There seems to be a remedy for gall stones like that but would not like to try it.

She will be on no doubt shortly.

Thought about pinky and perky but she already uses those names 8O 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Best wishes Carol hope they pop out soon. Keep taking the morphine whether you need it or not :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Erm the big one where she works is that Airdrie united or something like that.
> 
> 5 gallons of olive oil? There seems to be a remedy for gall stones like that but would not like to try it.
> 
> Greenie :lol:


I thought it would have been Monklands but you confussed me by saying Glasgow (suppose Airdrie and Glasgow are much the same to you :lol: ).

The olive oil trick - you're right it was for gallstones, not kidney stones.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds uncomfortable, hope she gets through with them soon :roll: ..

and what's this about Russell's dangly bits? I missed that (or them) :roll: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Havin fallen in hook.line and sinker :lol: :lol:  

How about Mick (Jagged) and Ronnie (Wood) or she could face Bill (Wyman) or Charlie (Whats That?)

they are great at moving (well Rolling) Stones! :lol: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Morphine would be my drug of choice, but even I wouldn't want kidney stones in exchange for it.

Carol, Hope they have a smooth, uneventful and painfree passage,(Yeah right) otherwise keep taking the morphine.

Best of luck, I wonder will they be cola coloured? Pictures when appropriate.

Ca


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Up here in Perthshire where we're hard as nails we'd have managed with a couple of bottles of Irn Bru and a keyhole saw.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh dear, poor Carol. It sounds horrible. Hope it's over soon.

Names: Peter, Pierre, Peadar, Petra etc.


Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, the pain!

Reliably told that it is worse than childbirth - not that I can confirm that being on the spear side.

Did I mention the pain?

Once they get through the ureter(s) the worst is over.

I caught mine in a tea strainer- not since used for its rightful purpose!

Hated the painkillers, loved the morphine!

Was it painful? Seared on my memory for all time.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope they pass without too much discomfort  


You'll be able to bring out a Book next............How to lose Two stone in a Day   :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Passing kidney stones.

Sounds worse than childbirth :lol: 

Hold tight Carol and keep smiling

Dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

The news is in!

The twins are currently not budging but have been giving me a lot of pain. Am on mega doses of something or other and frankly am at the stage I just hold out me hands for the pills. 

They have sent me home with a sieve 8O 8O 8O 

There is a 60-70% chance I will pass these myself in the next four weeks but if I don't, well its surgical intervention.

Ow ow ow ouch 
Ta for all your good wishes.

Carol away to lie down.................................................


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry. Carol. I've not had them, nor babies, but I understand that it's painful squared.

Names? Rock and Pebble? Are they gender neutral? One of each? Fred (Flintsone) and Barney (Rubble)?

I wish you well.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh glad you're home sweetie !!!

I think the first one should be Fred and then you can scream at top of your voice WILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMA when 2nd one appears cos am sure that will be how it feels.

You would think in this day and age there would be something to just dissolve em or get rid of them somehow.

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Concentrated nitric acid would dissolve them nicely - and your insides too!

When you see the little blighters you will be amazed but not surprised that they cause so much pain..

They consist of little bits of crystals all joined together, sharp edges all over them.

The ureters are tiny in diameter compared to the urethra so when they get through into the bladder the worst is over.

If it is any consolation the female urethra is much shorter than the male.....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hope they pass soon and without too much fuss.
Let's pray they're not as big as this;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ze-coconut-surgeons-removed-mans-stomach.html 8O 8O 8O


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You poor thing Carol. As you now know renal stones are very painful to pass. Lets hope they pass through soon.

Pity they couldn't blast them for you, some places do that.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That monster was not a kidney stone - it was a bladder stone.


----------

